# Hot water required or not in public restrooms?



## ADAguy

OSHA says yes for employees but what of UPC/CPC? and for schools?


----------



## steveray

I believe they call it tempered....

416.5 Tempered water for public hand-washing facilities.
Tempered water shall be delivered from lavatories and group
wash fixtures located in public toilet facilities provided for
customers, patrons and visitors. Tempered water shall be
delivered through an approved water-temperature limiting
device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3.


----------



## ADAguy

Thanks Steve, I take it to temper water a water heater is then required?
What is the temperature range for tempered water?


----------



## steveray

TEMPERED WATER. Water having a temperature range
between 85°F (29°C) and 110°F (43°C).


----------



## mark handler

Some Health departments also require hot water for hand washing.


----------



## Yikes

ADAGuy, out here in California, the Calif. Plumbing code says only:

422.9 {DPH} Employee Lavatories in Food Establishments. 
"Employee lavatories installed in food establishments shall be equipped with an approved single spout capable of providing tempered (100°F -115°F) (37.8°C 46.1°C) running water. 
Note: This requirement applies only to commissaries serving mobile food preparation units."​
CPC section 407 covers all other kinds of lavatories, and it does not require lavs to have hot water.  However, if you do decide to provide hot water, then there is an upper limit on how hot you can make it:
"407.3  Limitation of Hot Water Temperature for Public Lavatories. Hot water delivered from public-use lavatories shall be limited to a maximum temperature of 120°F (49°C) by a device that is in accordance with ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3. The water heater thermostat shall not be considered a control for meeting this provision."​


----------



## mark handler

CALIFORNIA HEALTH AND SAFETY CODE. PART 7. CALIFORNIA RETAIL FOOD CODE
Food preparation establishment shall have an adequate, protected, pressurized, potable supply of hot water (120˚F) and cold water shall be provided at all times.


Adequate facilities shall be provided for handwashing
Hot water is required for Employees wash their hands
Hot water from the faucet at the warewashing sink shall be between 100°F - 119°F.
CalCode 113953 113953.1 113953.2 114067


----------



## north star

*# ~ #*

*From `13 CPC, Section 601.1:*

"In occupancies where plumbing fixtures are installed
for private use, hot water shall be required for bathing,
washing, laundry, cooking purposes, dishwashing or maintenance.
In occupancies where plumbing fixtures are installed for
public use, hot water shall be required for bathing and washing
purposes. This requirement shall not supersede the
requirements for individual temperature control limitations
for public lavatories, bidets, bathtubs, whirlpool bathtubs
and shower control valves."

IMO ...this section seems to require hot & cold water to
the public Lavs., and to have temperature controls.

*# ~ #*


----------



## Yikes

Good catch, northstar!  I did not see that, and it is also in the 2016 code:
Question, does that mean all those public rinse-off showers which are used for "washing" purposes are in violation of the code if they don't have hot water?






Is it possible the lead sentence of section 601.2 might apply to all of this:
"601.2 Hot and Cold Water Required. Except where not 
deemed necessary for safety or sanitation by the Authority 
Having Jurisdiction..."


----------



## ADAguy

Yo North! Cite first appeared in 2010.

Thank you


----------



## Yikes

I'm having a hard time believing this is not raising more red flags.  Think of all the park restrooms out there that only have cold water at the toilet rooms.  How did they get away with it if a lavatory is used for "washing purposes"?


----------



## north star

** & * & **



> *How did they get away with it if a lavatory is used for "washing purposes" ?*


It is not hard to imagine that supplying hot water to of all those Public Washing
facilities would be a substantial cost........Besides, each jurisdiction has the [ legal ]
right to pick & choose what they want to enforce........Most of John & Jane Q.
Public doesn't know that hot water is required.

** & * & **


----------

